# Wemt



## fireemslife (May 7, 2008)

Does anybody know where I could find a WEMT class in North Jersey Ihave no idea where to look and would really like to do it


----------



## tradesman531 (May 7, 2008)

fireemslife said:


> Does anybody know where I could find a WEMT class in North Jersey Ihave no idea where to look and would really like to do it


I know there is one in Pittsburg pa


----------



## medicdan (May 11, 2008)

There are only three or four schools that teach WEMT (or a module to upgrade EMT-B), and none nearby NJ. However, each schools brings their courses onto the road-- you are very likely to find one in your area within the next few months.  From personal expierence, I highly recommend SOLO-- Stonehearth Open Learning Opportunities, based out of Conway, NH. Check them out at soloschools.com
Also check out NOLS.edu (National Outdoor Leadership School/Wilderness Medical Institute) and WMA (Wilderness Medical Association, dont know their website).
Check them all out... 
The "module" upgrade course is about a week long (usually 5-6 days), about 15 hours are spent on "rescue skills" the rest on different treatment modalaties for the wilderness.

I dont want to go on and on here, but it really is a great course, PM me for more info/questions.
DES


----------



## zacdav89 (Jun 30, 2008)

just thought i would let you know that the web page www.nols.org is wrong its and edu extention you get the north olyimpic library syestem with this  link. they do have alot of classes all over the nation. 
hope this helped.
www.nols.edu this is the right link


----------

